# Solved: WmiPrvSE.exe high cpu use



## Someguy041

I have no idea why it started doing this and I can't get rid of it, just keeps pooping back up and eating up my cpu I read it could be a virus but McAfee shows nothing need some help. 

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 450 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 22 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 2012 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) G45/G43 Express Chipset, 782 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 292885 MB, Free - 192520 MB; F: Total - 12317 MB, Free - 2488 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 018D1Y
Antivirus: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware, Updated and Enabled 

the attachment is a few pics of the task manger


----------



## Phantom010

Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Type *msconfig*

Press Enter.

Select the *Services* tab.

Tick the "Hide all Microsoft services" box.

You will now see which services are *non* Microsoft services.

Open a Run box again.

Type *services.msc*

Press Enter.

With the help of the list above, locate all *non* Microsoft services and Stop them one by one, until the CPU usage for *WmiPrvSE.exe *goes down.

Identify the culprit and let me know which one it is.


----------



## Someguy041

I did what you said, nothing happed but McAfee AntiVirus wouldn't let me disable some of its services. what do i do now.


----------



## Phantom010

You tried all the other non Microsoft services and only have McAfee left?


----------



## Someguy041

Think its fixed now. I went to add and remove programs when one of the non windows services ''my pc back up'' wouldn't stop. So i removed it, then the cpu went down, think it could be a virus been getting lots of weird things like ''my pc back up'' too.


----------



## Phantom010

An antivirus will rarely let you disable its services that way. You'll have to disable McAfee from the GUI, meaning by opening the program and disabling the scanner and the firewall (if any).


----------



## Phantom010

Did you install MyPC Backup yourself?


----------



## Someguy041

No i think someone in my family did by just clicking next without reading when installing something lol its fixed now. My pc back up was to root of it all. thanks for the help iam going to mark solved now


----------



## Phantom010

You're welcome!


----------

